# What are some fun things to do with java moss?



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello! I got a softball sized piece of java moss and ties it to a rock. I pit it in my little 10 gallon tank and it is already growing! So my question is, when it comes time for trimming, what are some fun things to do with the java moss?:thankyou:


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

Tie it to sticks! From what I've seen folks can create some neat sculptural pieces with a few sticks and some healthy Java Moss. You could make a moss-wall (not sure on the specifics but look it up!) or.... oooo. If you are very handy and clever I bet you could make a tunnel for your betta to rest in out of the moss.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Or maybe.... I have a spare ten gallon that is will set up when I get a new dresser, keep it as a bare bottom tank, and do the whole bottom a moss carpet(except where the sponge filter will be). Ooh! The options!


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

Moss carpet sounds awesome! I'd love to see it if it fills in and all that. You will be sharing pictures and how your progress goes right? Oooo. OH. You can also attach moss to coconut shells for a little cave for your fish too.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yup, I will post pics. But it won't be for a long time:-(


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

But... you can show us how it starts off at least right? I'd love to see how you plan to set it up.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yah I will, if I ever get to it. It will probably just like be a 2.5 gallon though.


----------

